# How to Secure VPS server?



## Reseller99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello Friends.


Please describe in details below question.....


How to Secure windows vps server?

How to protect vps from hackers?

Which type of security setting must be enable in Windows VPS?

suggest some security software for Windows VPS?


We are using Windows server 2012 R2 operating system with Website Panel 2.1.


Regards
*www.reseller99.net*


----------



## kunnu (Mar 19, 2016)

I use Website Panel only for 2 or 3 days so I can't post comment on WebsitePanel but for windows vps server security you can enable Windows Firewall.


Enable Windows Firewall.

Change default RDP port.

Use Secure and complicated password of each account.

If possible then change all default port.

Do not install any unknown software.




You can install Antivirus but I think Windows have a inbuilt AV however you mention about website panel which is completely different from securing "Windows VPS" comparing to "Windows Website Panel Security".


*Secure Website Panel.*


Since I did not use any Panel software so I don't want to lie that I know about this field but you can find tricks in google. For example If you installed a FTP server software then find tutorials on "how to secure xyz FTP server on windows".


How to secure website panel (google it)

How to secure MySQL Server, MS SQL, etc.




I want to suggest you to find tutorials for each software instead of finding "how to secure windows vps" because of you are using website panel so you need to secure your WP.


----------



## Scopehosts (May 19, 2016)

- Set strong Password.


- Create new Administrator account with all admin permissions.


- Change Default RDP port.


- Enable Firewall and check with updated antiVirus.


-  check and Run Windows updates.


----------



## HostMayo-WK (Jul 1, 2016)

Scopehosts said:


> - Set strong Password.
> 
> 
> - Create new Administrator account with all admin permissions.
> ...



This means windows VPS is easier to secure than Linux? I have to do all the configurations by myself like installing CFS firewall and manually disabling root login,password login,fixing other loopholes as the CFS told me :S.


----------



## HostServ (Jul 5, 2016)

I second Waqasskhalid,


CSF is a great tool and easy to use. Plus it comes with fail2ban. You can set it up as you like. Eg. Ban after so many SSH attempts and cluster them. 


To top it off it has a great helpful community behind it.


----------



## texteditor (Jul 5, 2016)

SSH keys


bind everything that is explicitly meant to be public facing the a VPN TUN interface (admin panels etc)


Tightly control permissions and which users/accounts are allowed to access and create files


Isolate processes as much as possible, doubly so for software that is not extensively tested


----------



## texteditor (Jul 5, 2016)

CSF, and especially fail2ban, are just band-aids patching what should be managed with fine-grained access control


----------



## Walnuthost (Aug 7, 2016)

Reseller99 said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> 
> Please describe in details below question.....
> ...



Better install up to antivurus on your computer, always check for the latest updates available. Also, choose strong passwords and scan your site with a good quality antivirus regularly. Most importantly, secure it with firewall.


----------



## Reseller99 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello Walnuthost,


Thanks for shared valuable information regarding secure VPS.


But which antivirus is perfect for VPS if you have any idea please share here.


----------



## ctrlswitches (Jul 27, 2017)

Some of the important security measures,
- Restriction of unknown IP addresses
- Antivirus installation
- Windows Firewall protection
- Secure VPS with remote desktop gateway
- Intrusion prevention tools
- Implementation of spyware


----------



## HostOjo (Oct 22, 2017)

-Strong Password like [email protected]$&^^#_Qd2
-Full Administrator Privileged Accounts.


----------



## stefiee (Nov 13, 2017)

secure windows vps with:

Disable Administrator Account.
Set Up A Strong Password For Remote Desktop Users.
Changing the Default RDP Port.
Restrict RDP Access.
Install Antivirus On Your Windows VPS.
Enable Windows Firewall.
Update Windows Regularly.
Update Third Party Software Regularly.


----------



## web-project (Nov 16, 2017)

stefiee said:


> Restrict RDP Access


I think the best way to do it is restrict to your static IP address, as this way no one else be able to access windows VPS


----------

